# [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?



## lunar19 (7. Mai 2013)

*[Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?*

[Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Inhaltsverzeichnis 

Danksagung
Einleitung
Spezifikationen
Persönlicher erster Eindruck
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Die äußere Erscheinung
Innenaufbau
Montage
Inbetriebnahme
Kühlleistung
Lautstärke
Fazit
Weiterführende Links
 Danksagung Zunächst geht ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Firma Nanoxia und den Online-Shop „PC-Cooling“ für die freundliche und sehr schnelle Bereitstellung des Gehäuses.

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Einleitung

  Vor einem dreiviertel Jahr stellte die Firma Nanoxia ihr erstes Gehäuse vor, das Deep Silence One. Im Test konnte das Gehäuse mit guter Lautstärke und Kühlleistung sowie guter Features überzeugen. Heute steht hier im Review das zweite Modell des Herstellers, welches circa 20€ günstiger ist und bei welchen einige Features eingespart wurden. So fehlt zum Beispiel das charakteristische Air-Chimney. Die Maße unterscheiden sich ebenso vom ersten Gehäuse, im Vergleich zum DS-1 ist das zweite Modell länger und etwas niedriger geworden. Es hat somit eine langgezogene, nicht wirklich verbreitete Form erhalten, welche als Alleinstellungsmerkmal gesehen werden kann. Inwiefern das zweite Werk von Nanoxia überzeugt, könnt ihr im Folgenden lesen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Spezifikationen

  Beginnen wir zunächst mit den Spezifikationen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Um auch die Herstellermeinung einzubringen, ist diese im Spoiler beschrieben:



Spoiler



*Herausragende Features der Nanoxia Deep Silence Gehäuseserie:* 
  • Klassisches Design – Made in Germany
  • Besonders leise dank integrierter Schalldämmung und stimmiger Konzeption
  • Höchst effizientes, nahezu unhörbares Belüftungssystem
  • Maximale Funktionalität und Variabilität


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Persönlicher erster Eindruck

  Als ich die Ankündigung für das Deep Silence das erste Mal sah, war ich etwas verwundert über die lange Form. Ein Blick auf die Spezifikationen gab dann jedoch Aufschluss darüber, dass auch E-ATX-Mainboards verbaut werden können. Dies erklärte dann, wieso man mehr Platz im Inneren brauchte und schuf Interesse an dem Gehäuse. Mehr Platz für die Hardware würde nämlich auch mehr Platz für den Einbau und somit mehr Komfort bedeuten. Auch auf die Temperaturen bin ich gespannt. Ob sich die Hoffnung bewahrheitet, könnt ich nun lesen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Verpackung/LieferumfangVerpackung​Nanoxia liefert das Gehäuse in einem recht bunten Karton aus, welcher dem des ersten Modells ähnlich ist. Auf der Vorderseite findet man ein großes Bild des Produkts sowie einige Piktogramme, welche die Features beschreiben. Im oberen, dunkleren Bereich ist das Logo des Herstellers sowie der Name zu finden. Auf der Rückseite sind dann in sechs Bildern noch einmal die Eigenschaften beschrieben, welche das DS-2 auszeichnen. Diese Beschreibung ist in Deutsch, Englisch sowie Französisch. Auf beiden Seitenteilen findet sich abschließend derselbe Inhalt, es sind wieder in den drei Sprachen die wichtigsten Spezifikationen beschrieben. Außerdem ist per Klebepunkt angegeben, welche farbliche Ausführung sich im Karton befindet. Es kann zwischen Schwarz, Silber, Anthrazit sowie Weiß gewählt werden.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



  Öffnet man das Paket nun an der Oberseite, blickt man zunächst auf eine Styropor-Abdeckung, unter welcher sich das Gehäuse befindet. Diese ist in zwei Schaumstoff-Trägern verstaut und sicher vor Erschütterungen. Außerdem ist es in eine Plastik-Folie eingepackt. Innerhalb dieser findet sich dann auch die Anleitung, welche obenauf liegt. Im Inneren des Deep Silence 2 ist dann eine kleine Schachtel, in welcher der restliche Lieferumfang ist.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Lieferumfang​Zum Lieferumfang gehören also neben dem Deep Silence 2-Gehäuse auch eine Betriebs-und Montageanleitung, zahlreiche Schrauben und Kabelbinder, eine Blende für 3,5“-Geräte im 5,25“-Schacht, eine 8-Pin-Verlängerung sowie Verschlüsse für die Ausgänge der Wasserkühlungs-Schläuche. Hier noch einmal zusammengefasst:


Nanoxia DS-2
3,5“-Blende
8-Pin-Verlängerung
Montagematerialen
Verschlüsse für WaKü-Ausgänge
Anleitung
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Insgesamt ist das Produkt gut und sicher verpackt, der Karton liefert die nötigen Informationen zur Bestimmung des Inhalts. Der Lieferumfang beinhaltet alle notwendigen Dinge zur Inbetriebnahme und geht sogar darüber hinaus. Ein guter Beginn.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Die äußere ErscheinungAllgemein​Allgemein betrachtet ist das DS-2 ein recht großes Gehäuse, welche noch als Midi-Tower zu zählen ist. Es kann neben den gängigen Mainboard-Formaten auch das große E-ATX-Board aufnehmen. Mit einer CPU-Kühler-Höhe von 165cm kann es die meisten Gaming-Systeme ebenso unterbringen wie mit einer maximalen GPU-Länge von 34,5cm. Es ist insgesamt in matt-schwarz gehalten und nur die Vorderseite ist glänzend. Vormontiert sind im Übrigen drei Lüfter, welche alle im 120mm-Format gebaut sind und zur hauseigenen Deep Silence-Reihe gehören. Die maximale Drehzahl von 1300 RPM ist fast silent-tauglich. Ein weiteres wichtiges Merkmal des Gehäuses ist, dass bei der Entwicklung vor allem die Lautstärke im Mittelpunkt stand, weswegen die Front, die Oberseite sowie beide Seitenteile mit Schallschutz-Dämmung versehen sind. Diese ist wohl auch dafür verantwortlich, dass das Gehäuse mit fast 11 Kilo Gewicht ein recht stattliches Auftreten hat. Insgesamt also ein großer Midi-Tower, dessen Silent-Eigenschaften von Bedeutung sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Front​Betrachtet man die Front, so fällt der glänzende Kunststoff natürlich ins Auge. Optisch ist diese schön anzusehen, haptisch merkt man jedoch schnell, dass das metallene Aussehen nicht echt ist. Die Front ist zweigeteilt, im oberen Bereich, welcher eine Tür beherbergt, finden sich die 5,25“-Einschübe, im Unteren die Lüfterplätze. Im Gegensatz zum Deep Silence 1 lässt sich die untere Tür allerdings nicht mehr öffnen, das heißt, dass die Lüfter konventionell von innen gewartet und getauscht werden müssen. Öffnet man jedoch die obere Tür, blickt man auf drei 5,25“-Einschübe, welche noch von wiederverwendbaren Blenden verschlossen sind. Diese sind einfach über die Klapp-Mechanismen zu entfernen und wieder einzusetzen. Unter den Laufwerken befinden sich dann zwei Regler für die Lüftersteuerungen, welche jeweils drei Ventilatoren regeln können. Außerdem findet sich der Reset-Button wieder hinter der Tür. Diese ist auf der Innenseite auch mit Dämmmaterial ausgekleidet, um die Geräuschemission niedrig zu halten. Verschlossen wird die Tür dann wieder über einen Magnet, welche für ein angenehmes Schließgefühl sorgt. 
  Insgesamt ist die Front der des DS-1 sehr ähnlich und bietet die ähnlichen Features. Leider ist der untere Bereich nicht mehr von außen zugänglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Heck​Das Heck des Deep Silence 2 ist wieder konventionell gestaltet und bietet die üblichen Eigenschaften. Unter zwei Wasserkühlungs-Ausgängen im oberen Bereich findet sich ein 120mm-Lüfter, welcher die typischen grünen Lüfterblätter besitzt. Neben diesem ist die Aussparung für das I/O-Panel des Mainboards. Darunter befinden sich dann sieben Erweiterungsslots, welche von innen geöffnet und geschlossen werden können, des Weiteren sind auf dieser Höhe auch zwei weitere Ausgänge für eine liquide Kühlart enthalten. Auf dem Boden ist dann die Aussparung für ein normales Netzteil, welches von innen entkoppelt am Rahmen verschraubt wird. 
  Das Heck bietet keine großen Überraschungen, besitzt jedoch alles, was wichtig und nötig ist. Von außen sind wieder zwei Silent-Maßnahmen zu erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


​Oben​Die Oberseite beherbergt zwei Elemente. Zum einen sind im hinteren Bereich zwei leere Lüfterplätze zu finden, welche von innen verschlossen sind. Die Dämmung ist mit einfachen Schrauben von außen befestigt. Zum anderen ist oben das Frontpanel gelagert, welches neben zwei USB-3.0-Anschlüssen auch einen USB-2.0-Anschluss besitzt. Dies hat den Vorteil, dass auch alte Mainboards die Schnittstelle auf dem Gehäuse nutzen können. Neben diesen ist dann auch noch der Power-Button zu finden, welcher von einem farblosen Ring umgeben wird. Bei der Inbetriebnahme wird dieser wahrscheinlich aufleuchten. Zuletzt finden sich die Anschlüsse für ein Headset, also ein Kopfhörer- und ein Mikrofon-Ausgang.
  Auch die Oberseite bringt keine großen Neuerungen mit sich, kann aber im Gegensatz zum DS-1 mit zwei vollwertigen Lüfterslots punkten. Diese wurden beim ersten Modell durch das Air-Chimney beeinflusst. Inwiefern dies der Optik zuträglich ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Unten​Dreht man das Gehäuse auf die Seite, kann man die untere Seite betrachten. Hier sind zwei unterschiedlich große Standfüße zu finden, wobei das vordere Paar einen deutlich größeren Durchmesser besitzt als das Hintere. Zwischen diesen findet sich ein sehr großer Staubfilter, welcher nach hinten herausgezogen werden kann. Dieser deckt den Bodenlüfter sowie die Luftzufuhr für das Netzteil ab und sorgt so für ein sauberes Inneres. Dank der stabilen Halteschienen ist es einfach, den Filter hinaus und wieder hinaus zu befördern.
  Die Unterseite überzeugt mit einem großen Staubfilter und der Montagemöglichkeit für einen weiteren Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Die Seiten​Die Seitenteile vom Deep Silence 2 sind beide ähnlich aufgebaut, da keine Lüfterplätze vorgesehen sind. Aus diesem Grund sind beide einfach schwarz eingefärbt und weisen von außen keine markanten Eigenschaften auf. Von innen betrachtet zeigt sich dann jedoch ein Unterschied: das rechte Seitenteil besitzt eine harte, schwere Dämmung, welche auch schon im DS-1 verwendet wurde, während das linke Seitenteil eine Schaumstoff-Dämmung enthält. Diese ist leichter und „fluffiger“. Wieso hier zwei Arten benutzt wurden, wird nicht klar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Insgesamt ist das Gehäuse von außen gut verarbeitet und weißt viele Standard-Eigenschaften auf. Dank der Dämmung, der Lüfter sowie der Steuerung für diese ist zu erwarten, dass das Gehäuse in Sachen Lautstärke überzeugen wird und wenig Geräusche nach draußen klingen werden. Doch wird das Konzept auch innen weiter geführt?
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ InnenaufbauAllgemein​Allgemein betrachtet ist der Innenraum recht lang gezogen, was auch schon die äußere Form erkennen ließ. Er ist komplett in schwarz gehalten und die einzigen farblichen Differenzierungen sind die dunkelgrünen Lüfter, welche von Nanoxia schon bekannt sind. Im Innenraum finden Mainboards bis zum E-ATX-Format Platz, für welche es dann jedoch auch relativ eng werden dürfte. Wichtig zu erwähnen ist des Weiteren, dass das Gehäuse von vorn, oben und von den Seiten gedämmt ist und so weniger Geräusche nach außen dringen lässt. Im Vergleich zum Deep Silence 1 ist zu sagen, dass es aufgrund des größeren Formates mehr Platz und Möglichkeiten für ein ausgefallenes Kabelmanagement gibt. Weggefallen ist hingegen der modulare Festplattenkäfig. Betrachtet man zuletzt die Kompatibilität, so ist zu sagen, dass im Auslieferungszustand eine Länge von 34,5cm von der Grafikkarte möglich ist, entfernt man das sogenannte Mounting-Bracket, können GPUs von bis zu 37cm Länge verwendet werden. Der CPU-Kühler darf maximal 16,5cm hoch sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Vorne​Schaut man sich also den vorderen Bereich des DS-2 an, so sind im oberen Drittel drei Laufwerksschächte untergebracht, welche mit einem Schnellverschluss bedient werden. Dafür muss einfach nur ein DVD-Laufwerk oder ähnliches in den Slot geschoben werden. Dann wird der Riegel an der Seite wieder ein die Ausgangsposition geschoben und das Gerät ist befestigt. Im untersten Slot findet sich dann auch noch ein Adapter, mit welchem auch 3,5“-Festplatten oder Diskettenlaufwerke im 5,25“-Einschub befestigt werden können. Im unteren Drittel sind dann sieben freie Positionen für Festplatten im 2,5“- oder 3,5“-Format. Diese werden auf Schienen geschraubt, welche dann in die Vorrichtungen geschoben werden. Die Geräte sind dabei entkoppelt auf Gummipuffern gelagert und werden durch diese hindurch verschraubt. So ist gewährleistet, dass die Vibrationen, welche entstehen können, nicht an das restliche Gehäuse weitergeleitet werden. Vor dem HDD-Käfig befinden sich dann auch die beiden Lüfter, welche durch einen Staubfilter an der Vorderseite geschützt werden. Die Ventilatoren ziehen ihre Luft durch Schlitze an der Seite des Gehäuses an und befördern diese an über die Festplatten hinweg in den Innenraum. Hinter dem Festplattenkäfig findet sich dann jedoch die erste, wirkliche Neuerung und auch ein neues Feature. Das sogenannte Mounting Bracket ist eine Vorrichtung, an welche Lüfter und Radiatoren geschraubt werden können. Die Lüfter befinden sich dabei an der Innenseite, also am HDD-Käfig und der Radiator dahinter. Dies bietet den großen Vorteil, dass kein Stauraum für Festplatten mehr geopfert werden muss, um eine vollständige oder eine Kompaktwasserkühlung im Inneren des Gehäuses unterzubringen. Dank des großzügigen Platzangebotes beeinträchtigt dieses „Bracket“ auch nicht das Kabelmanagement oder ähnliches. Einziges Problem könnte sein, dass kein Radiator mehr montiert werden kann, wenn ein E-ATX-Mainboard verwendet wird, da der Platz dafür sehr eng wäre. 

  Insgesamt bietet das Deep Silence 2 mit dem Mountig Bracket eine sinnvolle Neuerung, welche einige Vorteile mit sich bringt. Der Rest des vorderen Abschnitts ist konventionell gestaltet und überzeugt ebenso.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Mitte​Im mittleren Abschnitt ist dann der Mainboard-Tray, welcher an der Vorder- und Rückseite gut gedämmt ist. Auffällig ist hier zunächst, dass es recht viele, große Aussparung gibt, welche gummiert sind und für das Kabelmanagement von großer Bedeutung. Je nach Board-Format können verschiedene Öffnungen genutzt werden, auch bei E-ATX-Platinen gibt es noch welche. Eine weitere Aussparung findet sich hinter der CPU, um den Kühlerwechsel zu vereinfachen. Im oberen und unteren Bereich gibt es Lüfterplätze. Oben sind zwei Slots für Ventilatoren im 120mm- oder 140mm-Format, welche jedoch verschlossen sind. Als Verschluss dient hier Dämmmaterial, welches von außen verschraubt ist. Im unteren Bereich gibt es vor dem Netzteil-Platz noch einen Slot für einen 120mm- oder 140mm-Lüfter, dieser ist nicht verschlossen wird, jedoch von außen über einen Staubfilter geschützt.

  Der mittlere Bereich ist angenehm groß und bietet die standardmäßigen Features wie Aussparungen und Öffnungen. Der Lüfterverschluss fällt positiv auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Hinten​Im letzten Teil des Deep Silence 2 finden sich ganz oben zwei Öffnungen für die Schläuche von Wasserkühlungen. Unter diesen ist ein dritter 120mm-Lüfter verbaut, welcher in der typisch grünen Farbe ist. Die darunterliegenden Erweiterungsslots werden werkzeuglos mit Thumbscrews verschlossen und sind gelocht, um so für eine bessere Luftzirkulation zu sorgen. Unter diesem Areal befindet sich dann der Montageplatz für das Netzteil. Dieses wird von außen verschraubt und liegt, an allen Berührungspunkten, entkoppelt am Gehäuse. Am hinteren Rahmen ist dafür eine Kunststoffschicht angebracht und am Boden liegt das PSU auf vier gepolsterten Erhebungen.

  Insgesamt bietet der hintere Abschnitt wenig Überraschungen und bleibt beim Bewährten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


 
  Alles in allem kann das Deep Silence 2 auch von innen überzeugen und mit dem neuen Mounting Bracket punkten. Die Dämmung ist schon wie beim Vorgänger sehr gut und an der wichtigen Stellen vorhanden.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Montage

  Kommen wir nun dazu, die Hardware im Gehäuse zu verbauen. Notwendig ist dafür außer einem Schraubenzieher eigentlich nichts. Beginnt man also damit, dass Gehäuse zu öffnen, so zeigt sich ein großer Kritikpunkt. Bei dem Testobjekt ließ sich die linke Seitentür mittelschwer, die rechte Tür fast gar nicht öffnen. Trotz großem Kraftaufwand musste die rechte Seite mit einem Schraubenzieher von vorne an herausgehebelt werden, also nach vorn gedrängt, da es sich einfach nicht löste. Wieso man die Türen so fest verschließen muss, ist nicht wirklich verständlich. Hat man dann beide Seiten endlich entfernt (ich habe 10 Minuten dafür gebraucht), kann man mit der Montage beginnen. Zunächst wird das Mainboard vorbereitet, indem der CPU-Kühler und der RAM montiert werden. Dann können im Gehäuse die nötigen Abstandshalter an den angegebenen Stellen (in der Anleitung) eingesetzt werden und die Hauptplatine auf diese gelegt werden. Ist diese dann auch verschraubt, kann die 8-Pin-Verlängerung durch die obere Öffnung geschoben werden und mit dem Board verbunden werden. Dann können schon einmal die Anschlüsse des I/O-Panels des Gehäuses mit dem Motherboard verbunden werden. Ist dies erledigt, wird die Festplatte auf die Schiene geschraubt und wieder zurück in die Führung geschoben. Auch das Laufwerk kann in einen Einschub gesteckt und über den Mechanismus befestigt werden. Im Anschluss können die Geräte schon per SATA-Kabel mit der Hauptplatine verbunden werden. Nun folgt das Netzteil. Diese wird entkoppelt verschraubt. Dann können das 24-Pin-ATX-Kabel sowie das 8-PIN-CPU-Kabel mit dem Board bzw. der Verlängerung verbunden werden. Jetzt werden noch die Laufwerke und Festplatten mit Strom versorgt und das Meiste ist geschafft. Zu guter Letzt wird nun noch die Grafikkarte eingesetzt und verschraubt, dafür können die Thumbscrews der Slotblenden wiederverwendet werden. Dann wird die GPU auch noch verkabelt. Möchte man die interne Lüftersteuerung nutzen, kann auch noch der Stromanschluss mit einem Molex-Kabel des Netzteils verbunden werden und die Lüfter werden an die dreigliedrigen Anschlusskabel gesteckt. Nun kann das Gehäuse geschlossen werden und von außen verkabelt, also Bildschirm-, Strom- und weitere Kabel.

 Insgesamt läuft die Montage recht schnell ab, wenn man erst mal die Seitenteile geöffnet hat. Dank der werkzeuglosen Anbringung ist in den meisten Fällen auch nur ein einfacher Schraubenzieher von Nöten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Inbetriebnahme

  Möchte man das System nun also starten, so muss nur auf den großen Power-Button gedrückt werden. Nun hört man das System hochfahren und sieht an der grünen Beleuchtung des Rings, dass der PC arbeitet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Kühlleistung

  Nun soll die Messung der Temperaturen erfolgen. Dafür wurde dieses Testsystem in das Gehäuse eingebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Allgemein wird die Kühlleistung in zwei Stufen getestet, nämlich den Stufen der Lüftersteuerung. Also laufen die Lüfter auf minimaler Drehzahl und auf maximaler. Dabei wird einmal die Temperatur im Idle, also dem Leerlauf bei der Musikwiedergabe gemessen und dann wird bei Furmark und Coredamage eine 100%-ige Auslastung generiert, um die Hitzeabfuhr während einer Gaming-Session oder ähnlichem zu testen. Die Werte findet ihr unten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ _Auswertung:_
  Insgesamt kann sich das DS-2 gut im Mittelfeld einordnen und bleibt in jeder Situation bei unbedenklichen Temperaturen. Teils kann es das erste Modell von Nanoxia noch übertreffen, mal muss es sich geschlagen geben. Insofern zwar nicht das Kühlungsmonster, aber ein souveräner Auftritt. 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Lautstärke

  Kommen wir nun zu einem weiteren wichtigen Punkt, welcher bei den Deep-Silence-Modellen im Mittelpunkt steht: die Lautstärke. Dank umfangreicher Dämmung und bekannter Lüfter samt Lüftersteuerung darf hier ein gutes Ergebnis erwarten werden:

  Auf minimaler Drehzahl ist vom Testsystem im Idle und unter Last recht wenig zu hören. Da die Lüfter sehr leise arbeiten und auch das die sonstigen Komponenten nicht auffallen, kann dieser Modus gut als „silent“ beschrieben werden. Dreht das System unter Last dann auf, ist es zwar zu vernehmen, wird allerdings im Vergleich zu anderen Gehäusen recht gut gedämmt. Hier erfüllen die umfangreichen Maßnahmen des Herstellers durchaus ihren Sinn.

  Auf maximaler Drehzahl ist dann von den Lüftern ein mittelleises Rauschen zu vernehmen, welches das System im Idle ein wenig übertönt. Unter Last kommen jedoch wieder die restlichen Komponenten zur Geltung und die Lüfter sind nicht mehr herauszuhören.

  Insgesamt leistet sich Nanoxia dank der Dämmung und sehr leiser Lüfter bei der Paradedisziplin keinen Fehltritt und überzeugt auf ganzer Länge. Gute Arbeit!
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Fazit

  Kommen wir nun also zu einer abschließenden Bewertung der „Stretch-Limo“, wie das Deep Silence von der Internetgemeinde getauft wurde. Das Gehäuse leistet sich im Test wenig Fehltritte und kann vor allem bei der Lautstärke überzeugen. Leise Lüfter, gedämmte Seiten und entkoppelte Festplatten sorgen dafür, dass man sich keine Sorgen machen muss, bei Spielen einmal nichts zu hören. Und auch wenn es so leise ist, bleiben die Temperaturen im guten Rahmen und überzeugen. Dank des „Mounting Brackets“ können auch Wasserkühlungen mit zwei Extra-Lüftern ohne den Verzicht auf Festplattenplätze verbaut werden. Ein weiterer großer Vorteil des DS-2 ist, wenn man auf den Preis von rund 80€ blickt, das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Es werden viele Features geliefert, welche eigentlich im höher-preisigen Sektor zu finden sind. Negative Aspekte gibt es eigentlich nur einen, nämlich, dass sich beide Seitenteile nur sehr schwer lösen und so die Montage stören können. Hat man dieses Problem dann jedoch überwunden, kann man viel Freude am Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 finden. Aus diesem Grund ist es legitim, dem Gehäuse den Gold-Award zu verleihen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​ Weiterführende Links

  Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 bei Nanoxia: Nanoxia - Turn on German Engineering

Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 bei PC-Cooling: Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 Dark Black

  Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 im PCGH-Preisvergleich: Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS2B)

  Ankündigung bei PCGH: Deep Silence 2: Nanoxia stellt weiteren gedämmten Mid-Tower vor
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​


----------



## lunar19 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?*


So, damit geht der Test online  Ich hoffe er gefällt und freue mich wie immer über Anregungen und Kritik.

Viel Spaß ​


----------



## Adi1 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?*

Sehr guter Test, vielen Dank .

Das weiße Bettlaken, hättest Du noch bügeln können .


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?*

Schöner Test, wie immer!

Gehäuse finde ich sehr interessant, mag ja solche Brotkästen und zu diesem Preis doch wirklich super.


----------



## lunar19 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?*

Danke euch 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das weiße Bettlaken, hättest Du noch bügeln können .



Ja, ich habe ne neue Kamera und da sieht man das manchmal ein bisschen mehr...Aber ich habs leider erst nach dem Fotografieren gesehen  Nächstes Mal ist es gebügelt.


----------



## Anubis12334 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?*

Hab das Gehäuse und mit den Seitenteilen hatte ich auch erst Probleme, aber wenn man das Gehäuse seitlich hinlegt ist das kein Problem mehr.


----------



## d3j@ (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?*

sehr schöner test, danke...


----------



## Bärenmarke (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?*

Schöner Test, nur schade, dass das Gehäuse so groß ist


----------



## acyro (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?*

Sehr schöner Test,

Ich habe das Deep Silence 2 momentan auch in gebrauch, und bin absolut davon begeistert!
Auch das Design ist sehr schick, da ich sowieso eher auf dieses klassische schlicht stehe 

Wer ein gutes midi tower gehäuse sucht, mit viel platz und wert auf leisen betriebt legt ist mit dem Deep Silence 2 gut bedient.


----------



## Westcoast (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?*

schöner test

also ich finde das gehäuse cool für einen zweitpc, man kann die kabel gut verstecken.


----------



## SgtRheinstein (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?*

Sehr coole Review! Danke  
Hab mir auch gerade das Gehäuse zugelegt nur in weiß!
Jetzt hab ich richtig Lust meinen PC in das Gehäuse zu bauen und freue mich das man für 75€ ein so schönes und anscheinend auch Qualitativ sehr hochwertiges Gehäuse bekommt!


----------



## Sanyassin (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?*

Das DS2 steht auch auf meiner Wunschliste. Muss meine Frau noch überzeugen bzw einen triftigen Grund finden *lach*

Soviel Platz für so wenig Geld.

Toller Review und schöne Bilder (trotz nicht gebügelten Bettlakens  )


----------



## Eddy@Nanoxia (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?*

@Sanyassin

Gründe?

- Schatz, dann ist der Rechner ganz leise und stört auch dich und die Kinder nicht wenn ihr schlaft und ich zocke.
- Das sieht so wunderschön aus, es wäre eine optische Bereicherung für unsere Einrichtung.
- Wenn ich das Gehäuse bekomme, bringe ich 2 Wochen den Müll raus. 
- Wenn ich das Gehäuse bekomme, musst du mir nicht jedesmal sagen das du Kopfschmerzen hast, ich bin dann eh beschäftigt.
- Mit dem Gehäuse sitze ich mehr vor dem PC als mit den Jungs in der Kneipe. Das spart sogar Geld 
- Auf die 100 paar Schuhe verweisen und sagen "Jetzt bin ich auch mal dran".

Alternativen
- Voodoozauber zum überzeugen.... viele Menschen glauben daran 
- Frau wechseln. 
- In den Urlaub oder zu Verwandten schicken und das Gehäuse einfach hinstellen. Die meisten Frauen würden das kaum bemerken. Selbst wenn sie fragen kann man sie meist vom Gegenteil überzeugen "Nein Schatz, das ist nicht neu, das sieht schon immer so aus"
- Einfach kaufen und die Kommentare der Frau rigoros ignorieren. 

Na... was für dich dabei als Argument?


----------



## Sanyassin (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?*



Eddy@Nanoxia schrieb:


> @Sanyassin
> 
> Gründe?
> 
> ...


 
siehe Antworten mit *

Dnke, dass Du Dir Gedanken über die Überzeugungsmöglichkeiten gemacht hast


----------



## Himmelskrieger (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?*

Schöner Test!

Mir sind Midi Tower allerdings zu klein für ein Gaming System zu klein. 
Habe einen Midi Tower (Zalman Z11 Plus) für mein kleines Intel System mit einem Celeron und mATX Board. Das verkabeln war wegen der geringen Größe deutlich schwieriger als bei einem Big Tower.


----------



## Skatch (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?*

Finde den Test auch sehr gelungen und Informativ, Danke.


----------



## xenon-ch (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?*

sehr ausführlicher und schöner test. jetzt zieh ich das gehäuse definitiv als anschaffung in betracht.


----------



## HeisenbergPC (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?*

Schönes Review mit vielen Fotos


----------



## Tripplx (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 – günstiger und stärker?*

Sehr schöner Test. Kannst du mir sagen ob der Alpenföhn Himalaya Kühler in das Gehäuse passen würde? Der ist mit Lüfter nämlich 170mm. Meistens ist ja noch etwas Platz auch wenn nur 165mm angeben sind. Vielleicht kannst du das mal kurz Messen?


----------

